# I'm ready for my contractors license. I need advice.



## Mud Master (Feb 26, 2007)

Gus Dering said:


> How many of you guys would have been talked out of going out on your own by someone typing a bunch of stuff on the internet? I know I wouldn't have.
> 
> I'm always amazed at how many guys respond to a post like this with nothing but discouragement.
> 
> ...


While I completely agree, and wasn't even part of this discussion other than to point out the fact that this guy is obviously long gone...

Don't you think 5 years is a little soon to think you even have the most basic knowledge to complete work on someone's property? Most guys on larger crews spend their first couple years packing lumber and cleaning up, while possibly banging a few nails in the middle.

In this guys SPECIFIC instance I'd have to say no. 

No chance that he'll become another guy who thought he could do this job only to butcher it and than have one of our residential guys posting about what a mess this guy left behind and now he has to clean up?

Again, I do agree with you wholeheartedly, but going in blind with little to no real world experience doesn't help our industry...neither the current, past or future generation.


----------



## Shellbuilder (May 14, 2006)

Go Eddie go,
You will never make money working for someone else. Go out and live your dream brother. I'm hoping the best for ya.


----------



## Spike7 (May 18, 2012)

Hals Pro said:


> Eddie, do not take all your reading so personal. One of the guys replying has nothing to gain by giving you the real world. I have been in the trade for over 30 years have bought and sold homes all over in every county, and state there is. Forget about having $2500-$3000 you better have about $25,000 to start, carry payroll so you do not get killed, pay fines, and you will have some, insurance, and so much more. You can make up to $500 a day with smart bidding and doing the job yourself, take a one day project and charge 75% of contractor price; you will stay real busy without all the licenses. Are you after the pride of saying "I'm a General", or are you after paying the bills. Good luck and whatever you decide stick with it do not let go because of some bottle necks. You have a dream, make it happen!
> Good Luck,
> Harry L (MBA)


 AM I reading you right?
your telling him to go out and work without the license?
I hope not
theres enough of those out there now.
its why we can`t charge a decent wage now


----------



## bdoles (Sep 11, 2007)

If I never went out on my own I'd still be stuck in the same situation I was with the contractor I subbed for. Which meant not getting paid for weeks at a time, and hounding him for a check. Also meant depending on him for lining up the next job, this guy procrastinated like no one I've ever met. He would go 3-4 weeks in between jobs, all the while saying he's got one lined up for next week, which rarely happened. When he needed to get a "draw" from the HO, he'd always put it off and wait till he ran out of money(which is why it took forever to get paid). There were times I even used my commercial accounts at lumber yards to get "his" materials, just so we could get the job done and get paid from the HO. Looking back I now realize how much I was getting screwed. There was only one request that I asked of him, "if you don't have the money to pay me on Friday, tell me on Monday so I don't waste my time".

All I can say is that was a *huge *learning experience for me. Mainly how NOT to be a residential contractor. Because of his poor management of his business, I now realize what it takes to run a successful business. My list could go on forever about what I learned from this idiot. Now on my own with all the right licenses, insurance and exposure I can say that I have not had a financial worry since I started on my own.


----------



## killerdecks (Apr 18, 2008)

eddie213 said:


> I've been in the construction business for 5 year. I'm sick and tired of my bosses making cash off of me. I'm ready for my B license. I did some research on a few contractor schools. Just wondering what your guys think about these schools. *Ca contractor school online* and *icontractorschool*. They both seem cool, ca contractor school online seems to offer a lot more stuff, but icontractorschool reads to you and is cheaper. Let me know what you guys think. Thanks.


1. Go to work, don't ask for advice
2. Hope the guys you hire are not like you because everybody makes money off somebody, it's how the economy works.


----------



## fjn (Aug 17, 2011)

killerdecks said:


> 1. Go to work, don't ask for advice
> 2. Hope the guys you hire are not like you because everybody makes money off somebody, it's how the economy works.






:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Hals Pro (Jan 21, 2013)

Spike7, do not misunderstand me and I want to answer this without being a wise guy. While some folks were out there doing their four years under a contractor and getting paid for it, I was putting out over $70,000 to get my education. While the average contractor, like you, was paying dues for what they wanted out of life, I set for 8 years fulltime (unpaid) while studying the global picture, not one city, nor one state. Looking over the government, building codes, different upcoming structures that you have no idea even exists. Please don’t tell me that the $280 you spent on your little local license, your bond, and whatever else they have convinced you is the right way of doing business, is even in this league. While I set up my corporation over 14 years ago, as an investor and a worker bee, I have paid more dues than you will ever know over the last 10 years, gains and losses. Here is what I am saying. Do not let that stop you. In these times shift gears, go where the work is, you have a right, excuse me, and obligation to feed your family, so do it! GSD is the secret to success. Get Stuff Done! In the real world, it is not the contractor license that makes the man or organization. You need major monies to be a general in California, or you’re not going to make it. I understand the anger at the average handyman taking so much of the business, but had the same people that are complaining about this knew how to change law, and had the education to see this coming, they would not be in that position. So your answer is YES that is exactly what I am saying, change has come, and you need to gain education about the whole picture (macro managing). Get off Food Stamps and get yourself to work no matter what it takes, life goes way to quick! Pay your dues, and if that means putting up with waiting for pay, just like the rest of us, putting up with the corporation making 200k a week while you make $600, take it and like it, or go get an education and take a look at what you have been missing. There is a world out there, don’t look at a hotel development, look at Global Development, we need leaders, Now!
Good Luck to everyone, 
Health is Wealth!


----------

